# Laufräder/Socom



## hacke242 (3. September 2008)

Liebe Gemeinde,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten und robusten Laufradsatz.
Meine bisherigen Favs: DT Swiss EX-1750, DT Swiss FR 2350, Mavic EX 721 /Chris King Naben, ...

Welchen Tipp habt Ihr?


----------



## Christiaan (3. September 2008)

Wenn es robust sein soll, dann kein EX1750 oder EX2350, da die Felgen sehr weich sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (3. September 2008)

Danke für Deine Antwort, genau das war auch mein Bedenken.

Inzwischen habe ich eine Lösung für mein "Problem" (es ist doch wirklich grausam, womit man sich so den Kopf zermatert, sorry Welt!) gefunden.


----------



## haha (3. September 2008)

gut und relativ günstig sind natürlich auch hope naben.


----------

